# Jogging.



## sarajane (Sep 24, 2017)

How many over 50s..60s joggers do we have here?...good way to stay toned and work the core.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2017)

Jogging is not for me...&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;


----------



## ossian (Sep 24, 2017)

Not for me. I do cycle a lot and find that a decent way of attempting to keep fit.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2017)

I’m a slow walker. Jogging is not an option anymore.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Sep 24, 2017)

I had to quit in my early 40's due to chronic Achilles tendonitis. Since then I have either walked or bicycled for cardio.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 24, 2017)

Too much chance of long term damage to the knees for me, so I gave it up long ago.  Fast walking is good, though.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 24, 2017)

I belong to a gym, Medicare pays for it.  On the advice of my doctor, walking in a swimming pool was the best exercise for seniors.  Do you take supplements?  I take a daily Vit 'D' (1,000 ui) & a multi-Vit on advice from my Drs.  Last evening, I happened on an episode of 'Frontline' after watching the PBS series on Vietnam.  It was about the world of supplements, can't vouch for the facts, but got me thinking.  Dangerous stuff if true.


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2017)

I do "brisk" walking but have never been a jogger.  Looks like fun but when I try it, everything gets jolted.  I feel like  my brain is bouncing around in my skull.  I can't seem to get into the rhythm.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2017)

I used to jog, but now in my 60s I prefer to just do brisk walking or long hikes, easier on the knees, feet and joints.  I don't have any physical problems, but my plan has always been proactive instead of reactive....try to avoid problems if possible.  I had a close relative who was super healthy, marathon runner, and was pretty much crippled and in pain in his old age with foot issues and repeat surgeries, special shoes, etc.  Sad that such a healthy and clean lifestyle led to such a walking limited existence.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 24, 2017)

My daughter runs and I feel she's going to pay for it later in life.  I asked her why she cant walk instead and she said she doesn't have the time.

She can get the cardio she wants in half the time running.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2017)

I was told by my ortho surgeon that running (and jogging) was the biggest part of the reason my knees and hips were so bad -- repeated impact over the years.  He also told me NEVER to do either one again unless I wanted to completely destroy my knees. I had already completely destroyed my hips, so now I have titanium ones.

If I had it to go back and do over again, I certainly would not run or jog, and I certainly wouldn't even try either one now.  I do walk, and that's much safer for the joints.  I really liked my surgeon, but I'd just as soon not see the inside of his operating room again!


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

sarajane said:


> How many over 50s..60s joggers do we have here?...good way to stay toned and work the core.



I have had a lot of experience with joggers as friends.  They end up with knee and hip problems.

I think bike riding is a better form of exercise.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

Trade said:


> I had to quit in my early 40's due to chronic Achilles tendonitis. Since then I have either walked or bicycled for cardio.



I tore out my Achilles tendon playing handball.

After the operation and a cast up to my hip.  I went back and played again.   Crazy.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> My daughter runs and I feel she's going to pay for it later in life.  I asked her why she cant walk instead and she said she doesn't have the time.
> 
> She can get the cardio she wants in half the time running.



It's an addiction.  There's no other word for it.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 24, 2017)

Common story:  Jogged in my 40s but had to quit due to foot issues. Now that I'm 71 I'm happy to take a walk every morning.  2 miles today.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 24, 2017)

I used to jog many years ago.  Jogged then walked intermittingly and that was the best I could do then.  I could never jog continuously.  Now I'm lucky if I can take a good walk with the dog.  I have hip and knee aches.


----------



## sarajane (Sep 25, 2017)

I guess i am lucky as i jog for 2 miles every day,I'm over sixty,..but i agree,it can do a lot of damage to knee's, joints over time,..and yes,it is an addiction for me.


----------



## ossian (Sep 25, 2017)

sarajane said:


> I guess i am lucky as i jog for 2 miles every day,I'm over sixty,..but i agree,it can do a lot of damage to knee's, joints over time,..and yes,it is an addiction for me.


Think you need to weigh up the good it does for your health. I am sure that it is a benefit over all.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 26, 2017)

I never liked to jog even when I was younger. It always felt too jarring. I like to just walk at a good pace.


----------



## merlin (Sep 26, 2017)

I have never jogged like hearlady said I found it too jarring, I walk a lot and have no problem with joints or any aches and pains, so at 76 I guess being a tad lazy has it's benefits


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 26, 2017)

Some serious back problems, so I couldn't jog if I wanted to. Fortunately, I don't want to. 

I played baseball (for too many years) and was on the track and field teams through high school and a couple years of college. Never had any serious injuries, and it kept me in good shape. I think that's paying off because I'm still in pretty good shape except for my back. I take a leisurely walk around the block every night. That's the best I can do now.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 26, 2017)

My love/hate hobby. Ran my first 1/2 at 51. I ask myself daily Why go run at 5am? I stop for a few days and then lace back up and head out. My long is 5 miles now with 15-17 a week. I was told last year by three Doctors that "maybe" running was not the best thing to do, so I stopped. Then restarted as usual. Reason I tell myself, If I stop I am surely old. There is a few ladies on the trails that run in the 70 and above group, I idolize them.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 1, 2018)

Jogging.  I vote “yes,” on taking up jogging, (for some people,) and although I am in my late 60s, I am taking up that very thing.  However. I think jogging is not for everyone! I remember how my vet told me if my dog did not lose weight, she was going to need multiple, expensive surgeries due to the stress on her joints.  And my dog only walked and did no “jogging.”  While we are humans and not dogs, I think the lesson is the same. An overweight person who is also an older person, may have no business jogging for a hobby.  (If that person wants badly to be a jogger, he or she might begin a walking program and lose weight first.)  

If you saw me, you would say I am not overweight at all, but I am 15 pounds over what I like to be.  I tried losing weight by walking every day,but to no avail.  (Maybe it will work for you, if you walk an hour or so a day.) The 30 minute walk did keep me from gaining more but I did not lose weight.  I used to do “long, slow distance running”many years ago.  I used to run for minutes and more.  Speed never interested me.  I am doing what I call a “walk/run”every day now for 30 minutes.  My weight is finally dropping.  We have hills here, so I walk on the up-hills and run on the down-hills.  B

y the way, I read that jarring effects on the bones (regarded by most people as being bad for the joints and to be avoided,) stimulates the growth of “osteoblasts,” which are bone cells.  I wonder if some gentle jarring could be good to keep bones from becoming brittle?  Of course, one can do jumping in place, which might be good.  We are all so different.  Your doctor can guide you, but remember, you do have a brain and the doctor is not always 100% right.  Western medicine is wonderful….when used judiciously.  Just my humble opinion!


----------



## James (Mar 1, 2018)

Jogged and sprinted on a regular basis up until I retired.  Now I walk and bike.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 3, 2018)

I was looking at my calendar. I've been jogging for two weeks now. (Walk/Run)  I go for30 minutes most mornings.  The first week I "ran,"  I  took an Epsom salt bath every day and that really worked for keeping soreness at bay.  I secretly always wondered if Epsom salt baths were silly, ineffective pampering, but not so.  Epsom salt is magnesium and it goes in through your skin. I have not had much soreness worth mentioning.  By the way, an Epsom bath can be very relaxing if you suffer from anxiety/depression.  I've lost a little over 3 pounds but have to maintain that loss and lose more.


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2018)

I still jog 2-miles, three days per week. The other three days, I walk the course. I have been a jogger for many years, but never a marathon runner. My orthopedic surgeon would like for me to just walk since this last scope that I had done of my left knee back in October, but old habits are hard to break. And, besides, 2-miles is really no big deal. I run at the local high school on their rubber track, so there is plenty of cushioning in the surface. On Sundays, I rest the legs, especially the knees.


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm dismayed.  I pulled a muscle (jogging) that supports my right knee.  The joint itself is fine.  All the years I used to jog, I never had an injury.  So, I get all depressed, defeated and quit jogging, right?  Absolutely not.  (Well,  I will not be ABLE to jog for a couple of months.)    What can I learn?  First of all, I am older but I think the real issue is the muscles are out of shape and because of my 15 pounds additional weight, there was too much stress on the already weak muscles. Odd, I went for two weeks straight with no problem.  My husband (an off and on runner) says, "That happens."  Also, my shoes, although comfy to jog in, do not fit properly and could have shifted the alignment of my joints around, to my detriment.

Hmm. I already have a new pair of jogging shoes that fit much better so I'll start using those.  Also, will have to figure out how to strengthen the muscles more slowly.  I have kept walking every day, but today did  not walk outside at all.  I have a sock, knee support brace on and it helps with the pain, and I am able to sleep at night.  Today, the pain was too much, so I took a strong dose of my white willow herbal tincture.  (I make this.)  It is like aspirin, but without the commercials "badees" in it.  Pain is much better.  Next goal, try to be patient for about two months as this heals.  Keep walking as much as Knee will tolerate!


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 10, 2018)

jujube said:


> I do "brisk" walking but have never been a jogger.  Looks like fun but when I try it, everything gets jolted.  I feel like  my brain is bouncing around in my skull.  I can't seem to get into the rhythm.



Well, I think brisk walking is really excellent!!!


----------



## Lon (Mar 10, 2018)

sarajane said:


> How many over 50s..60s joggers do we have here?...good way to stay toned and work the core.



I jogged (ran) 70 miles every week all through my 40's & 50's in addition to playing racquet ball and walking 18 holes of golf. My legs are shot now but other wise I'm in good shape. Now I walk with my WALKER.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2018)

Jogging is not in my vocabulary. I do love to walk and I wish we had an indoor swimming pool in my area,I'd be there everyday.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

RiverUp said:


> I was looking at my calendar. I've been jogging for two weeks now. (Walk/Run)  I go for30 minutes most mornings.  The first week I "ran,"  I  took an Epsom salt bath every day and that really worked for keeping soreness at bay.  I secretly always wondered if Epsom salt baths were silly, ineffective pampering, but not so.  Epsom salt is magnesium and it goes in through your skin. I have not had much soreness worth mentioning.  By the way, an Epsom bath can be very relaxing if you suffer from anxiety/depression.  I've lost a little over 3 pounds but have to maintain that loss and lose more.



Congratulations on your weight loss RiverUp!  I just ran an Epsom Salts bath for my husband, he's been having some muscle issues and it really helps him to relax.  I take one too now and then.  I'm a big fan of Magnesium, I take Mag Citrate daily and have Mag Oil to use topically for muscle pain or cramps.

I used to run/jog 5 miles some days, but that was in my 30s.  I don't like the stress running puts on my knees anymore, so I just do brisk walking when I can.  Just started going to the gym again this week and bounce around checking out the machines there.  Do some bike and elliptical, and yesterday did a half hour on the treadmill for the first time in a long time, around 3mph walk pace.  I'll eventually go up to a speed where I can still walk and not have to jog, maybe 3.4-3.6mph.


----------



## needshave (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm still jogging 2 miles, three times a week. I run at the Y which has a full rubber floored track. I'm 68. On those days that I do not jog, I exercise for 45 minutes on the Nordic Track Cross-country skier. The jogging or Nordic Track exercise is the last thing I do every day in my exercise routine. In addition, every day I lift weights (free and Machine)and complete a full military set of body weight exercises. The standard Military pushups and the shoulder tap Planks are the exercises I fear the most. 

Three years ago, I lost 128 lbs and I have been able to keep it off. It does take dedication and time. This is my routine 7 days a week. I have asked my doctors several times about my exercise routine and my age. His response, ...it's working, don't stop. So  I continue.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2018)

Well done on your weight loss Needshave, 128 pounds is a big accomplishment and it's great that you've been able to keep it off....kudos! :applause2:


----------



## needshave (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks, SeaBreeze. It's something I have to be aware of all the time and the endless food on the Cruise ships does not help!


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 14, 2018)

Jogging is out for me due to a bad knee but I walk at a about 2mph and that seems to be a comfortable pace for me.
Now that the snow is melting with the warmer weather Im off the treadmill and back outside again, where I go twice as far
because I love the fresh air and meeting others that are out there doing the same thing.
Ive shed just about 60 lbs since last September so Im almost half way to where I want to be..


----------



## needshave (Mar 14, 2018)

Congrats on the weight loss Johnny V. That is excellent, like my doctors says” it’s working don’t stop”


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi all

I started a "Couch to 5k" program in September last year and made good progress. I was jogging the 5k just before Christmas but then got poorly - then injured - so it's pretty much gone now. I'm photographing the 5k race/run I was supposed to be aiming at this Sunday so I'm hoping that will inspire me to start again!


----------



## needshave (Mar 14, 2018)

Oy....That's inspiring! I wish you the best. 

I jog on a regular basis as well, and this time of the year, I do all my jogging at the YMCA. But i enjoy it. I have found that occasionally i will be running on the track and a younger guy will be running alongside me and I tend to try and keep pace with him. The mind tells me I can, the body says NO stupid!, maintain your pace so I eventually back off.. So It works for me.

Hopefully with Spring somewhere in the future, you will be able to get back out there jogging. If you get a chance, post some of your pictures!


----------



## RiverUp (Mar 20, 2018)

You know what?  I think those of you that are exercising with your walkers are just the cat's meow!  Absolutely, if one day I'm using
a walker, I'll be joining you.  We can do races in the halls!  It is so good for us to keep moving if we can.  Well, here is the news on my injured knee.  It only took a little over a week and there is no pain.  I'm not running for now, but am walking.  

I'm pretty sure I gained back the three pounds I had lost.  This message is all jumping around, but regarding diet, I think it is good to have a balanced meal every day because this is satisfying and one doesn't eat the wrong foods as much.  It has been a very long time since I was overweight, so it is hard to remember how I used to lose weight. Scrutinizing what you are eating is one key.  Like are you eating red beans and rice (yum) or are you eating pork chops smothered in gravy?  See what I mean?  You'll understand when you are older.  Oh! Wait!!!!!  

If your main meal is satisfying, you can avoid "stuffing" yourself and stay just a little hungry but not enough to bother you.

I don't have time to cook properly right now, but will after we paint the house, hopefully.  I will keep walking and using my elliptical
machine which does provide a very nice 30 minute workout.


----------

